# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Materializmi tek femrat

## Kryeplaku

Kam vene re qe femrat jane shume here me materialiste sesa burrat (megjithese ky eshte mendim subjektiv). Nese burri zihet me gruan se ajo eshte shemtuar eshte shendoshur ose ai thjesht behet xheloz, gruaja shqiptare ne shume raste  zihet me burrin per shkak te lekut... burri prishi leket, komshiu ka me shume lek, asaj iu deshen lek per rroba etj.

Me kete shkrim nuk po mundohem te stigmatizoj dike, thjesht doja te kem nje ide me teper rreth fenomenit ose rreth gabimit tim ne arsyetim....

Faleminderit

----------


## Rina_87

Ky eshte mentaliteti qe e ka krijuar shoqeria patriarkale, qe  nje femer rri ne shpi e mashkulli eshte ai qe duhet ta sjell parane. Dhe ky mentalitet fatkeqesisht ende dominon, se nje femer qe eshte materialiste, sot e ka mundesi qe te fitoje vet e jo te behet nje parazit ne kurriz te dikujt. *Pra punoni femra nese jeni materialiste.*

Mirepo jo vetem femrat por dhe meshkujt shpesh jane materialiste parazite ne kurrizin e nje femre!

----------


## La_Lune

Po dhe gura nuk do haje femra  :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje Kryeplaku.

----------


## kleadoni

Shembulli qe solle ti nuk mban edhe aq shume. Edhe meshkujt zihen me femrat per punen e lekut duke thene: ajo shpenzon shume para. Ndaj, mendoj qe nuk e ben kjo gje nje femer materialiste.

Per mua, nje femer materialiste eshte ajo qe shqetesohet me shume per gjerat qe ka burri sesa per burrin e saja. psh  - nese burri ben aksident me makine por thjesht demtohet pak, nje femer materialiste mund te thote :i hutuar: bobo u prish makina e duhen tere ato para per ta rregulluar  :ngerdheshje:  nderkohe qe nje jo materiliste thote: shyqyr qe nuk u vra burri pa makina rregullohet!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rina_87

Une kurre nuk kam degjuar qe thone mashkull materialist vetem femer materialiste, e ne fakt une mendoj qe te paret jane me shume. Une per vete e urrej nese dikush e shfrytezon dike materialisht, apo jeton ne kurriz te dikujt, se nuk shoh ndonje problem perderisa meshkujt jane materialiste mos te jete dhe femra!

----------


## mia@

> Nese burri zihet me gruan se ajo eshte shemtuar eshte shendoshur ose ai thjesht behet xheloz, gruaja shqiptare ne shume raste  zihet me burrin per shkak te lekut... burri prishi leket, komshiu ka me shume lek, asaj iu deshen lek per rroba etj.
> 
> Me kete shkrim nuk po mundohem te stigmatizoj dike, thjesht doja te kem nje ide me teper rreth fenomenit ose rreth gabimit tim ne arsyetim....
> 
> Faleminderit


Epo prandaj pra e do lekun e shkreta te behet e bukur qe mos ta shani me ju. Ne per ju mendojme, si t'ju kenaqim sa me shume me aparencen tone, qe mos t'ju leme shkak ta keni mendjen tek te tjerat, lol.  :i qetë:

----------


## the admiral

> Une kurre nuk kam degjuar qe thone mashkull materialist vetem femer materialiste, e ne fakt une mendoj qe te paret jane me shume. Une per vete e urrej nese dikush e shfrytezon dike materialisht, apo jeton ne kurriz te dikujt, se nuk shoh ndonje problem perderisa meshkujt jane materialiste mos te jete dhe femra!
> 
> Mirepo jo vetem femrat por dhe meshkujt *shpesh jane materialiste parazite ne kurrizin e nje femre!*


po numero pak rrobat e nje femre dhe ato te nje mashkulli... beje krahasimin.
200 pale kepuce keni ju femrat. 

pastaj sipas nje studimi britanik, nje femer gjate jetes shpenzon rreth 100.000 GBP (115.000€) per make up  :xx: 

meshkujt jane shpesh parazite materialista ne kurriz te femrave??? hahaha. sa? 0,005%? kaq shpesh...

sa per ate pjesen ne bold: i reputoj femrat me te zgjuara ne kete aspekt. nuk ia lejojne vehtes te kene nje burre qe te varet nga ato ekonomikisht. akoma nuk kam njohur nje burre qe e mban e shoqja...
ndersa te kunderten??? ihuuuu. me mijera.

nje mjeke apo avokate nuk merr nje burre fukara. 
ndersa nje mjek apo avokat merr pa problem nje femer pa pune, pa shkolle dhe pa profesion.
i beni mire llogarite ju. lol.

----------


## mia@

Admiral  e merr nje femer pa shkolle te mesme ti?  Nje femer pa kulture qe e ke te veshtire ta prezantosh ne shoqeri apo kudo qe je i ftuar? Pa nje profesion ?  Nje femer te varfer qe ka si synim ne jete( meqe nuk ndriti gje vet) te gjej nje burre ne gjendje qe ta mbaje nga te gjitha drejtimet ndersa vet te rri ne shtepi?

----------


## the admiral

> Admiral  e merr nje femer pa shkolle te mesme ti?  Nje femer pa kulture qe e ke te veshtire ta prezantosh ne shoqeri apo kudo qe je i ftuar? Pa nje profesion ?  Nje femer te varfer *qe ka si synim ne jete( meqe nuk ndriti gje vet) te gjej nje burre ne gjendje qe ta mbaje nga te gjitha drejtimet ndersa vet te rri ne shtepi?*


une absolutisht jo, pasi i percmoj femrat e tilla. por afro 50% e meshkujve mendoj se po. mjafton te jete e bukur.

ndersa ju femrat ne pergjethsi arsyetoni ndryshe. arsyetoni me tru. jo me instinkte e aq me pak me zemer (kjo eshte gje pozitive).

p.s. sa jane femrat qe kane ate synim (ate me bold e kam fjalen)? sa te duash. dhe pastaj kane goje te flasin per barazi gjinishe.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nejse me duket se ky problem eshte me i thelluar tek shoqerite post-komuniste dhe sidomos tek shqiptaret, mbase Rina kishte te drejte kur ia hodhi fajet shoqerise shqiptare....

----------


## the admiral

> Nejse me duket se ky problem eshte me i thelluar tek shoqerite post-komuniste dhe sidomos tek shqiptaret, mbase Rina kishte te drejte kur ia hodhi fajet shoqerise shqiptare....


ajo tha edhe qe kemi te bejme me nje shoqeri patriarkale ne shqiperi (der ne nje fare mase ka akoma te drejte). 
gjithashtu tha qe shpesh meshkujt jane materialiste ne kurrize te femrave... hahaha.

paradoks me te madh, eshte e veshtire te gjesh.

----------


## Rina_87

> po numero pak rrobat e nje femre dhe ato te nje mashkulli... beje krahasimin.
> 200 pale kepuce keni ju femrat. 
> 
> pastaj sipas nje studimi britanik, nje femer gjate jetes shpenzon rreth 100.000 GBP (115.000€) per make up 
> 
> meshkujt jane shpesh parazite materialista ne kurriz te femrave??? hahaha. sa? 0,005%? kaq shpesh...
> 
> sa per ate pjesen ne bold: i reputoj femrat me te zgjuara ne kete aspekt. nuk ia lejojne vehtes te kene nje burre qe te varet nga ato ekonomikisht. akoma nuk kam njohur nje burre qe e mban e shoqja...
> ndersa te kunderten??? ihuuuu. me mijera.
> ...


Po normal qe ka meshkuj qe jetojne ne kurriz te femres, se di raste ku femra ka pasur mundesi te bleje shtepi se ka pase trashigimi ose e ka pagen e mire, dhe burri ka jetuar nga parate e gruas, madje eshte perkujdes dhe per femijet, tamam rolin e gruase!

Sigurisht se shpenizmet e meshkujve jane me te medha se te femrave : vetura/makina, motora, shpia, aeroplana etj. etj. Perderisa nje mashkull ka ambicie qe ti kete tere keto pse mos te kete dhe nje femer, apo perderisa nje mashkull enderron ta kete nje biznes te fuqishem si "Coca-Cola" pse mos ta kete dhe nje femer. Ti tallesh, ca ka lidhje nese nje femer ka mundesi ti shpenzoje 100 000 euro ne grim gjate tere jetes, sjane asgje ato.

Me nje fjale materializimin e keni zbuluar ju dhe jeni materialista te medhenj per ate edhe beni tere keto luftera dhe krime ndaj shoqerise njerezore.

----------


## Rina_87

> ajo tha edhe qe kemi te bejme me nje shoqeri patriarkale ne shqiperi (der ne nje fare mase ka akoma te drejte). 
> gjithashtu tha qe shpesh meshkujt jane materialiste ne kurrize te femrave... hahaha.
> 
> paradoks me te madh, eshte e veshtire te gjesh.


Lexo bre pak me mire

Une thashe se termi "femra materialiste" ka lind si rezultat i shoqerise patriarkale. 

 E kete se meshkujt jetojne ne kurriz te femres e shtova si informim shteses.

----------


## the admiral

> Po normal qe ka meshkuj qe jetojne ne kurriz te femres, se di raste ku femra ka pasur mundesi te bleje shtepi se ka pase trashigimi ose e ka pagen e mire, dhe burri ka jetuar nga parate e gruas, madje eshte perkujdes dhe per femijet, tamam rolin e gruase!
> 
> Sigurisht se shpenizmet e meshkujve jane me te medha se te femrave : vetura/makina, motora, shpia, aeroplana etj. etj. Perderisa nje mashkull ka ambicie qe ti kete tere keto pse mos te kete dhe nje femer, apo perderisa nje mashkull enderron ta kete nje biznes te fuqishem si "Coca-Cola" pse mos ta kete dhe nje femer. Ti tallesh, ca ka lidhje nese nje femer ka mundesi ti shpenzoje 100 000 euro ne grim gjate tere jetes, sjane asgje ato.
> 
> Me nje fjale materializimin e keni zbuluar *ju dhe jeni materialista te medhenj per ate edhe beni tere keto luftera dhe krime ndaj shoqerise njerezore*.


shiko se e keqkupeton termin "materialist". te enderrosh te kesh biznes te fuqishem, nuk te ben materialist. 
pastaj nuk ka te beje ajo qe ke ambicje. ka te beje ajo qe ke. sendet materiale qe posedon. 
nese une kam ambicje te kem nje UFO, kjo me beka mua materialist?  :xx: 

femrat kane gjithe ato rroba, bizhuteri e canta, e ti na thua qe mashkulli eshte me materialist.
bej listen e sendeve materiale qe posedon nje femer dhe listen e sendeve materiale qe posedon nje mashkull dhe shiko ndryshimin...
pastaj mos u merr me sasine e shpenzimeve. une mund te shpenzoj 50.000€ ne nje udhetim neper bote, dhe ti mund te shpenzosh 1.000€ per te blere 15 pale kepuce. ne kete rast ti do ishe me materialiste se une...

p.s. pastaj cfare kane te bejne ketu krimet ndaj njerezimit?????? po zgjerohesh pak si shume.

p.p.s. ahaaa. te blash shtepi ku do jetosh me gruan dhe femijet eshte shpenzimi mashkullit? po pse i mbetet femres ne rast divorci??? e sheh qe kjo shoqeri nuk eshte edhe aq patriarkale sa mendon ti?
ne perendim, nga ana ligjora, femra favorizohet me shume se mashkulli.

----------


## Rina_87

Jo jo gabim je. Tema eshte per etjen ndaj parave po me duket dhe ne kete rast cdo gje qe blehet me para eshte materialiste. Nese UFO-n e blen me para je materialist dhe nese harxhon *para*  ne ndonje pushim sigurisht se je materialist i madh, se me para po kenaqesh ne bukurite e kesaj toke.

Po keto lufterat behen per toke, per pasuri natyrore, e tera materializem. Po edhe nese ke ambicie te pasurohesh te besh para te medha nepermjet biznesit edhe ajo eshte materializem!

----------


## the admiral

> Jo jo gabim je. Tema eshte per etjen ndaj parave po me duket dhe ne kete rast *cdo gje qe blehet me para eshte materialiste*. Nese UFO-n e blen me para je materialist dhe nese harxhon *para*  ne ndonje pushim sigurisht se je materialist i madh, se me para po kenaqesh ne bukurite e kesaj toke.


nese une shpenzoj per te shijuar bukurite e nje vendi, kjo me beka mua materialist?!?!?!?!
hahaha. dmth per te qene materialist, mjafton te kesh para dhe te shpenzosh. nuk ka rendesi se per cfare.

sipas teje nese une blej 200 bluza per tia dhurura femijeve ne nje fshat te varfer afrikan, une qenkem materialist... c'eshte ky arsyetim???????

jo moj rina jo. e ke gabim...  :xx: 
nje mashkull qe shpenzon 1.000 ne muaj per tu dehur e per tu bere spate, nuk e quan kush materialist (per vec teje). e quajne pianec.
nje mashkull qe shpenzon 1.000 ne muaj per te konsumuar kokaine, nuk e quan kush materialist (per vec teje). e quajne te droguar.
ndersa nje femer qe shpenzon 1.000 ne muaj per te blere kepuce, quhet materialiste...

dalloje ndryshimin!

----------


## Rina_87

Jo ti spo di ta besh dallimin, se sigurisht paraja ka te beje me materializimin e jo me shpirteroren lol

----------


## the admiral

> Jo ti spo di ta besh dallimin, se sigurisht paraja ka te beje me materializimin e jo me shpirteroren lol


ku ka gje me shpirterore se t'i japesh buke (te blere me para) dikujt qe po vdes nga uria? 

apo eshte materializem edhe ky???

----------


## Rina_87

Po de ne kete rast me materialen e permbushe shpirteroren, sikurse edhe shume nevoja tjera njerezore sepse po jetojme ne nje bote materialiste apo jo?

----------


## the admiral

> *Po de ne kete rast me materialen e permbushe shpirteroren,* sikurse edhe shume nevoja tjera njerezore sepse po jetojme ne nje bote materialiste apo jo?


po atehere edhe ushqimi eshte dicka materiale. 
dmth cdo qenie njerezore qenka materialiste, per deri sa per te mbijetura ka nevoje per dicka materiale (nuk ushqehemi me mendime).
per te njejten arsye, edhe kafshet qenkan materialiste...

tani a ka kuptim t'i thuash materialist ketij???

----------

